# Possible New Puppy, What do you think?



## afo1201 (Aug 14, 2015)

We are possibly getting this beautiful AKC sable female pup over the weeked, what color coat do you think she will have grown up? send pictures


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She will be sable - that's all anyone can say with her at this stage. 

You said you may get her? What will be the deciding factor?


----------



## afo1201 (Aug 14, 2015)

if she is still available when i drive up to the breeder to get her


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

She's beautiful, I wish we knew how Sables would turn out. I have asked about my own as well. Found its a guessing game apparently. Do you have pics of the parents? 

Here are pics of my new guy!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

k9trainersj said:


> She's beautiful, I wish we knew how Sables would turn out. I have asked about my own as well. Found its a guessing game apparently. Do you have pics of the parents?
> 
> Here are pics of my new guy!


Oh boy, more tee pee ears--my favorite! He's adorable! Such nice expression. How old is your little boy?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

k9trainersj said:


> She's beautiful, I wish we knew how Sables would turn out. I have asked about my own as well. Found its a guessing game apparently. Do you have pics of the parents?
> 
> Here are pics of my new guy!



if you have photos of the pup at 2 weeks or younger, that will give you the best idea.


----------



## echo's dad (Jun 15, 2016)

Judging from the dark toes, shade on the front limbs and dark stomach my guess is that she could go quite dark but with Sables you cannot be 100% sure. Best judge is to look at pics of her when she was born.
Typically sables are at their lightest at 2.5 months/3 months and then at 4 months when their guard coat comes in they tend to get very dark. 
Having said that, color should always be a secondary consideration to health, temperament and drive.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

afo1201 said:


> if she is still available when i drive up to the breeder to get her


She's a beautiful pup! We have 2 sables and the female changed color a lot from when she was a pup. Our male kind of stayed pretty even.

just curious......

Have you checked that all of the health testing has been done on the sire & dam of this dog?

Has the breeder interviewed you and KNOWS that *this *particular pup will "Fit" with your family, your desires, and your goals for her?

Can you post the name of the kennel?

Moms


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

zetti said:


> k9trainersj said:
> 
> 
> > She's beautiful, I wish we knew how Sables would turn out. I have asked about my own as well. Found its a guessing game apparently. Do you have pics of the parents?
> ...


He is 12 weeks old!


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Dainerra said:


> k9trainersj said:
> 
> 
> > She's beautiful, I wish we knew how Sables would turn out. I have asked about my own as well. Found its a guessing game apparently. Do you have pics of the parents?
> ...


This is him at the youngest I have..... I think around 1 week. Your thoughts?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I read and was told that 6 weeks is probably what they will look like as an adult. I'll let you know how accurate this is in about 1 year.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The breeder should tell you if the dog is still available before you make the trip to pick it up.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

cdwoodcox said:


> I read and was told that 6 weeks is probably what they will look like as an adult. I'll let you know how accurate this is in about 1 year.


structure wise yes, for many dogs. coloring and other features, not so much


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Dainerra said:


> structure wise yes, for many dogs. coloring and other features, not so much


 I was told coloring on the sables as far as predominantly lite or dark.
guess I'll know for sure when mine gets grown.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks to me like a dark sable pup- what a cutie. Update us with all the color changes!!!!


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm curious.... did you get this pup?


----------



## afo1201 (Aug 14, 2015)

no...i got another one though


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh okay, was wondering how that one had turned out. Good luck with your new pup!


----------

